# How to build a thicker neck?



## TJ3 (May 21, 2009)

So is it just genetics or can you train the neck to become thicker/bigger etc?I imagine that you can , but i see alot of bodybuilders that are BIG but have an average sized neck? So if so , what exercises are the best for neck growth?


----------



## Dietguru (May 21, 2009)

TJ3 said:


> So is it just genetics or can you train the neck to become thicker/bigger etc?I imagine that you can , but i see alot of bodybuilders that are BIG but have an average sized neck? So if so , what exercises are the best for neck growth?



Extreme care should be taken when training the neck, its easy to damage the cevical discs, you can purchase a head harness and hang weights off the chain, but personally I would advise close suprervision from a fully qualified instructor


----------



## Hench (May 21, 2009)

I hear beating you head against a wall work really well for hypertrophy, something along with lines of 4x12 should give good results.


----------



## TJ3 (May 21, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> I hear beating you head against a wall work really well for hypertrophy, something along with lines of 4x12 should give good results.




Why don't you try that and let me know how it works?


----------



## Hench (May 21, 2009)

TJ3 said:


> Why don't you try that and let me know how it works?



Ok, serious answer, HEAVY ASS compound movements + calorie surplus. My neck has got considerably bigger over the last 2 years and I have no idea how to train it directly. 

It grows as everything grows, same way my arms grow even though I never train them directly.


----------



## P-funk (May 21, 2009)

deadlift.

patrick


----------



## Built (May 21, 2009)

LOL - deads do a body good. ™

Patrick, what about those harness dealies you see people using to deliberately target the neck. Always a bad idea, or is there ever a place for them to build up the neck?


----------



## P-funk (May 21, 2009)

Built said:


> LOL - deads do a body good. ???
> 
> Patrick, what about those harness dealies you see people using to deliberately target the neck. Always a bad idea, or is there ever a place for them to build up the neck?



I can't think of a time where I would ever use one of those.

patrick


----------



## Hoglander (May 21, 2009)

I was coached to train my neck playing football and in martial arts. You do it to protect yourself. I do it now as well. Your neck can get VERY strong. I think it looks good as  well. 

Go with what Dietguru said.


----------



## TJ3 (May 21, 2009)

P-funk said:


> deadlift.
> 
> patrick



thanks


----------



## TJ3 (May 21, 2009)

Hoglander said:


> I was coached to train my neck playing football and in martial arts. You do it to protect yourself. I do it now as well. Your neck can get VERY strong. I think it looks good as  well.
> 
> Go with what Dietguru said.



Thank you for the advice. what exercises/etc did you use to train your neck if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Hoglander (May 21, 2009)

Hoglander said:


> Go with what Dietguru said.



I think you need some hands on for this.


----------



## P-funk (May 21, 2009)

Do people need to be training the neck?  Do the muscles not get enough work from sitting at a computer all day, and increasing strain as they fight against gravity?  Is that shrugging movement and over developing scapular elevators beneficial for the shoulder, since the re-tractors and depresses take such a back seat in our very day lives?

use deadlifts, and pretty much any exercise where you are holding weight in the hands, as they work the upper traps isomectically (which you have more strength in than if you are working them concentrically).

there is no need to increase the shrugging pattern.

patrick


----------



## Hoglander (May 21, 2009)

I don't do shrugs for the reasons mentioned, BTW.  Never knew we talking about traps.


----------



## P-funk (May 21, 2009)

Hoglander said:


> I don't do shrugs for the reasons mentioned, BTW.  Never knew we talking about traps.



I can't think of what other neck muscles people would be referring to with that sort of question...scalenes?  Nothing like having huge scalenes...how about a very well hypertrophied omohyoid and sternohyoid.  GRRRR....

patrick


----------



## Hoglander (May 21, 2009)

Buffed sternocleidomastoid muscles look great on a driver's license etc. AND give one hell of a headbutt(sp).


----------



## Patrick_01 (May 22, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> Ok, serious answer, HEAVY ASS compound movements + calorie surplus. My neck has got considerably bigger over the last 2 years and I have no idea how to train it directly.
> 
> It grows as everything grows, same way my arms grow even though I never train them directly.



+1

My neck was the first thing people commented on when I started to grow from eating more and deadlifting more weight.


----------



## sexy_animal (May 22, 2009)

What about wrestlers and MMA competitors?  I'm 99% certain that they DO direct neck work.  

I have not attempted any direct neck work yet because I'm afraid injuring it, but I have a book called Fit to Fight by Jason Ferruggia and there is a whole section dedicated to neck training.

"How often should a combat athlete be training his neck, and what are some good exercises?

-Neck work is of the utmost importance for the combat athlete, and the neck should be trained at least twice a week. Some great neck exercises include:

-neck extension with harness and plate
-neck extension with harness and band
-neck extension with harness and cable
-neck flexion with plate on forehead
-neck flexion with partners head of forehead
-neck flexion with partner holding towel on forehead
-isometric neck flexion holds-hold anywhere from 8 to 30 sec
-lateral neck flexion with plate on side of head
-lateral neck flexion with partners hand on forehead
-isometric lateral neck flexion-8 to 30 sec
-neck support on swiiss ball-place a swiss ball against a wall and lean your forehead into the ball, supporting all your weight with your neck, and hold for 30 to 60 sec
-neck support on glute ham bench
-neck bridge on swiss ball-lie down on a swiss ball and roll out so that only the back of your head is on the ball, supporting your body weight with your neck, making sure to keep your hips up, parallel with the ground

He says beginners should train the neck with 2-3 sets twice a week, then increase frequency to 3-4 times a week, and eventually do 1 to 2 sets every day while switching the exercises every day.


----------



## sexy_animal (May 22, 2009)

YouTube - Basic wrestlers bridge progressions

YouTube - Neck and Jaw Exercise for Rock Jaw & Strong Muay Thai Clinch


----------



## gtbmed (May 22, 2009)

This, to me, screams of the whole "train movements, not body parts" idea.

Is there a specific reason to train a certain movement your neck makes?  I can't see a reason to train the neck exclusively.  Plus, the neck muscles are at work all the time to support and move your head.


----------



## Merkaba (May 22, 2009)

Yo funk what about the old 4 way neck machines?  I don't use them anymore.  Used them when the football coach made us back in the day.  One of my gyms has one in it.  One out of the 4 I go to.


----------



## sexy_animal (May 22, 2009)

gtbmed said:


> This, to me, screams of the whole "train movements, not body parts" idea.
> 
> Is there a specific reason to train a certain movement your neck makes?  I can't see a reason to train the neck exclusively.  Plus, the neck muscles are at work all the time to support and move your head.



It's sport specific training from a sport that produces guys with huge necks....does that make sense?







How about this?

I will definitely start training my neck as soon as I figure out a safe way to begin.


----------



## gtbmed (May 22, 2009)

I guess I'm wondering what the point of having a huge neck is.  Even if many of the members of a sport have it, there has to be some reason behind training it.

If it's to stabilize the neck after an impact like a punch or something, wouldn't that kind of strength come about from sparring?


----------



## Patrick_01 (May 22, 2009)

gtbmed said:


> I guess I'm wondering what the point of having a huge neck is.  Even if many of the members of a sport have it, there has to be some reason behind training it.
> 
> If it's to stabilize the neck after an impact like a punch or something, wouldn't that kind of strength come about from sparring?



Do you want to train your neck by being punched? 

A strong, thick neck in judo helps with: not being choked, bridging and rotating safely on the mat, not being controlled by the head and tucking the head in while being thrown.... whiplash hurts!


----------



## Patrick_01 (May 22, 2009)

I know a couple of old school exercises for training the neck in Judo.

1. On hands and knees have a partner steadily push your head from the side so you rotate on the spot.
2. Bridge forwards on your head and your feet and then rotate the head gently.
3. Bridge backwards on your head and your feet so that your stomach sticks high into the air.
4. Stand on your head. No hands. With a partner supporting you by the ankles...

I recommend none of these


----------



## jmorrison (May 22, 2009)

I have always had a big neck, but I wrestled for 9 years and we actually USED our necks quite a bit and trained for it.  Bridges are a huge part of wrestling training, and I would assume the same for MMA.


----------



## T_man (May 23, 2009)

gtbmed said:


> This, to me, screams of the whole "train movements, not body parts" idea.
> 
> Is there a specific reason to train a certain movement your neck makes?  I can't see a reason to train the neck exclusively.  Plus, the neck muscles are at work all the time to support and move your head.



Well I spose you could say that "your legs are worked all the time moving you about, so no need to work them." Catch my drift?


----------

